# [eBay] Dell Alienware M15x High End Notebook + OVP + Tasche



## xToken (20. Februar 2011)

*Hallo,

HIER DER EBAY LINK 


ich verkaufe hier das High End Design Notebook von Alienware Model M15x. Es befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustand, hat kaum Gebrauchsspuren und funktioniert zu 100%. Durch das hochwertige Material sieht es noch sehr neuwertig aus und wird es auch noch lange. Es wurde am 10.12.2009 gekauft, Restgarantie ist leider abgelaufen(1 Jahr), kann aber jederzeit bei DELL verlängert werden, es gibt außerdem einen Sonderservice für Alienware Notebooks; dieser beinhaltet einen Vorort-Service für einen gewissen Aufpreis.

Für genauere Informationen über den Zustand schauen sie bitte auf den Bilder nach.

Das Notebook wurde nur selten mit auf Reisen mitgenommen, fast aussschließlich zu Hause benutzt, da es durch Top Hardware einen PC komplett ersetzt. Ich verkaufe es , weil ich mir die 17 Zoll Variante kaufen möchte.

Dazu gibts die passende Notebooktasche von Belkin.

Der Alien Aufkleber wird natürlich komplett entfernt, fals der Käufer dies möchte.



Preislich würde ich einfach gerne mal paar Angebote hören. Ab 1000 Euro lässt sich darüber reden. Neu kostete er ca.1650 Euro. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270706567299&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT 




*


----------

